# Knit Teddy in a bunny onesie



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

I have just released my Teddy in a bunny onesie pattern.
He stands 14 and 1/2 inches high excluding the bunny ears and is knitted flat.

Pattern: $4.99

You can find the pattern in my stores on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-in-a-bunny-onesie


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I love it!


Thank you :O)


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is adorable. 

I edited your title to include "knit" and I put the correct link and price of pattern, per forum rules.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is so cute! love the outfit!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> This is adorable.
> 
> I edited your title to include "knit" and I put the correct link and price of pattern, per forum rules.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Thank you for sorting me out, have poked myself with a size 2mm needle as penance, and will remember to do it correctly next time :O)


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

So cute


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> That is so cute! love the outfit!


Thank you )


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy moly that's adorable!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

holly52 said:


> Thank you for sorting me out, have poked myself with a size 2mm needle as penance, and will remember to do it correctly next time :O)


You are very welcome, it's what we are here for


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> Holy moly that's adorable!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


Thank you, the Teddy that always wanted to be a bunny - dreams do come true :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> So cute


Thank you )


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Have my pattern just need to stash dive for wool lol xx


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

hennie said:


> Have my pattern just need to stash dive for wool lol xx


Thank you petal, will see you in a week when you surface from your stash :O)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cute, love the bunny onesie!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

So cute. You should be very proud of yourself for designing such a lovely teddy/bunny. :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

ohhh so cutexx


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just purchased the pattern. Thank you, I love it.


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

adorable.


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Very cute, love the bunny onesie!


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> Just purchased the pattern. Thank you, I love it.


Thank you and I hope you have fun knitting it up :O)


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

bunnysbaby said:


> So cute. You should be very proud of yourself for designing such a lovely teddy/bunny. :thumbup:


Thank you, what a nice comment, appreciated )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

belleflower said:


> ohhh so cutexx


Thank you )


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well now, this is just too too cute!!!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> Well now, this is just too too cute!!!


Thank you )


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Holly! Your Teddy in the Bunny onesie is a sure joy for anyone to look at.Beautiful work and a pattern must have.Thank you for showing.


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Holly! Your Teddy in the Bunny onesie is a sure joy for anyone to look at.Beautiful work and a pattern must have.Thank you for showing.


Thank you, and thank you for looking :O)


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Livingwaters said:


> Adorable


Thank you )


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Adorable, you are very creative.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG...can a pattern be any cuter?? Well done on a great design!!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Adorable, you are very creative.


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> OMG...can a pattern be any cuter?? Well done on a great design!!


Thank you for the lovely comment )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Adorable, you are very creative.


Thank you - crazy may well better describe me :O)


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok I have that one and the hamster now lol


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Livingwaters said:


> Ok I have that one and the hamster now lol


Thank you, I hope you enjoy making them :O)


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

You are so talented! This is perfect for Easter! Thank you for making your pattern available to us.


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Bonbelle123 said:


> You are so talented! This is perfect for Easter! Thank you for making your pattern available to us.


Thank you for showing an interest )


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute, love the Bunny onesie


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

oge designs said:


> Very cute, love the Bunny onesie


Thank you :O)


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Well beyond my ability- but absolutely adorable!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh he is just brilliant


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

So darling.


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Well beyond my ability- but absolutely adorable!


Thank you, but there are no complicated stitches or shaping - I don't do complicated )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

gcoop said:


> Oh he is just brilliant


Thank you )


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

judeanne said:


> So darling.


Thank you )


----------

